# P nicholsi Fry- proud fishkeeper



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I am not really into African cichlids at all. My love of planted and community tanks kind of makes most of them not a good fish for me. However, I have always been fascinated by mouth brooders and have wanted to see them in action for some time. Last Thanksgiving I was at the OCA where a friend brought me a pair of P. nicholsi as a gift.

They spawned fairly quickly after I got them home. I pulled the male and was excited when she finally let out the fry. The tank is heavily planted and I figured the fry would be fine. Well by 3 days later all the fry were gone. Here is a pic of mom and fry (look closely in the moss).









I have just finished stripping mom of her 2nd batch of fry and am so excited. This time I have the fry alone- wish me luck.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

good job and hope you have good luck with your fry I am waiting for my metriclima estherae to reach breeding size cause I have 1 male to 5 females so I will soon have a lot of red zebras


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

your fry sould do well in the planted tank. I've gone to a heavilyplanted 20 L with a 65 watt CF light for one of my fry tanks and they really thrive in it. ince they lose the bulging egg sack and free swim I offer regular high quality flake food nothing special like baby brine which can be a P.I.T.A. to raise of find at the LFS to buy. I have an almost 0% loss rate on my fry ( I have had a few jumpers here and there :shock: ) 

welcome to the "oral" side :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

:mrgreen:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Congratulations on your spawn and good luck with the fry!


----------

